# Angelfish Breeding



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everybody! I was planning on breeding some angelfish here soon and didnt know if anybody here had experience on it. I have been trying to research stuff online, but can only find so much info and was looking for answers with breeding different types and similair stuff.

I have 1 Koi angelfish right now and didnt know if i added some Philippine Blue Pearlscale Widefin Angelfish if they would possibly mate. 

I also had a few other types i was between but the longfin was 1st choice. My Koi currently is my fav as it was my first so who ever enters has to be a viable option for him/her, lol.

The other types are Wild-Type Manacupuru Ghost Angelfish, Philippine Blue Platinum, or Blue Marble. Sorry if the questions are dumb but i have no experience with angelfish, just want a compatible mate if they choose to do so. Also my Koi is still fairly new and young and the others will be too so that wont be an issue


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well first off you would be very lucky if you got another angel and they paired up. Best way is to get at least six hopefully the opposite sexes and let them pick their own mates. Then remove the others or move the pair to a breeding tank.

If I am not mistaken angelfishusa has some detailed articles on breeding.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Truth.

I picked and choose 4 angels from different stocks (with the mindset of similar age so that they may pair). Then for my last two I got from the same stock. The only pairing I have so far are the two siblings. It's been 8+ months now with 6 in this thank.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

To answer your first question, it is possible to pair the different color varieties. I got lucky and ended up with a pair after purchasing a marbled koi first, and then another marble (I think). Much lighter than the first but with no koi markings. These were purchased about a month apart. I wasn't looking to breed, but they have become a pair and have spawned regularly. The furthest they got as parents left alone was free swimming fry for about 3 days. Then they picked them off over the course of a day. Stress, perhaps.

During the recent hurricane, I was fortunate to have power but no internet or cable. You can only read for so long. So being bored, I pulled a leaf of angel wrigglers I had and set up a 2.5 gal tank with heater and air stone. Three weeks later I still have 8 fry, down from about 30-40. When they became free swimming, I added a makeshift sponge filter using a sponge from one of my established tanks. But I have serious nitrite readings, and change half of the water twice a day. Ammonia has always been zero. Not sure how far these guys will go, but it's been an interesting experiment.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Nearly all available freshwater angels are color variations of Pterophyllum scalare and in as much as they're all the same species will freely breed with any other angel. At this juncture I should say that angels are perhaps not where you want to start breeding egg layers. You will need several fairly large aquariums dedicated to spawning and then raising the young. Also you will need to dedicate yourself to hatching and feeding baby brine shrimp. I suggest you start with something a bit easier like white clouds or zebras or black skirt tetras. Also, instead of trying to learn all you need to know from an online forum there are several excellent angelfish books available from Amazon. Start with a book then come here for fine tuning, you will find that more rewarding.


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info everybody! 


My main question was if they could breed, like if the pairs would match, not so much the difficulty. I actually have no intention to do it on purpose, but wanted to know if i should keep an eye out for possible mating. I also know i worded it as i am TRYING but in actuality i'm not, but again dont wanna do away with the option if the fish decide to do so.

Now i have a tank almost perfect if they choose to do so, It is a 26 gallon tall hex. I got plenty of slate, sponge filters, 3 extra tanks to use for fry raising, fresh brine shrimp available at one of my LFS, and everything else needed. Now again im not aiming for this process, but i wont fight it if it happens. Ive done about 5 hours of reading on it almost, and plan to do more, but didnt want to dedicate more time if there was no chance. Also angelfish breeding is not very hard at all, besides finding the mating pair.

BTW ive done mated fish before (not on purpose either) and i do understand the fine details needed to do so, so i dont need fine tuning, so much as an answer to my questions, lol

Thanks again everybody!!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I was thinking of dabbling in angelfish breeding. I have 5 right now. They are blue ghosts. They are 8 months old. The more I read the more my head spins. I have them all in a 55g tank right now. I just acquired a 30g and am going to start cycling this weekend. I am just looking into a baby brine shrimp hatchery. There is soooooo much to do. So much to prepare. I still don't know if I want to do this. It is sooooo much work. I have to get my slate yet. I am not ready, I am not ready....LOL
I do love angels though....


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Sherry- I got lots of very good slate off Ebay. I dont think the same person is selling it that i bought from, but there is still some good deals on there right now, so id recommend trying there. I got like 18 pounds for less than 24 US dollars. 

Try not to think about it also, there is alot but really most of it is up to them. I would recommend though having plenty of extra space as the parents eat the babies often (first time parents) and they can have alot of babies. I read they average between 50-300 babies so if on the high end i am prepared with 3 extra 10 gallon cages for their early stages on top of the 26 gallon ill actually breed them in. I dont really think it will be hard but i am lucky as my LFS sells live brine shrimp and even the type for baby angels and i think that is the hardest part of it all besides getting a mating pair.I wish you the best of luck and if you do have any let me know!!!!!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, 
I am starting to cycle my 30g, and have 2 10g on standby. Well one, (other is empty in basement at the moment) That has my devil fish in it at the moment. My CAE. I have found a home for him, he will be gone in a month. 
I am trying not to think about it. 
The funny thing is I work full time in a gravel pit. 600 acres, and I cannot find any slate of any sort here yet. I will continue looking. Bonus my stone and rock for me is all free. No stones in my tanks.....go figure.... lol


----------

